# probabilidad by chance"



## joene92

Hola a todos:
?Alguien sabe el término estadístico en español para indicar una probabilidad de aparición de 50%? Suelo leer esos textos en inglés (término:  by chance) y no puede encontrar la palabra en el diccionario.

Gracias


----------



## piraña utria

joene92 said:


> Hola a todos:
> ?Alguien sabe el término estadístico en español para indicar una probabilidad de aparición de 50%? Suelo leer esos textos en inglés (término: by chance) y no puede encontrar la palabra en el diccionario.
> 
> Gracias


 
Hola:

Pero tu intento no está mal. Creo que "una sola palabra" para esa idea no existe. Siempre vas a escuchar "probabilidades del 50%" "la probabilidad es del 50%", "tiene chance (es más de Argentina, ojalá no me corrijan) del 50%", etc. 

PD: Si aparece álguien con ella, ya somos dos los que la aprendimos.


----------



## joene92

Lo que yo quería expresar es: 


> bblablabla tiene una probabilidad de aparición más alta de la que se obtendría "by chance".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

joene92 said:


> Lo que yo quería expresar es:



Por azar.

Si algo es "por azar", es fortuito, es aleatorio, responde exclusivamente a la suerte.
Saludos
A.A.

Edito: olvidé de decirte que el título de tu post es "término estadístico", pero el contexto de tu pregunta no es el de la estadística, como rama de la matemática. En estadística, el adjetivo que se usa es aleatorio: "evento aleatorio".


----------



## piraña utria

joene92 said:


> Lo que yo quería expresar es:


 
Hola:

Con esa aclaración, para mí, la palabra es simplemente "probable"; en lo probable, hay mayores o menores grados: del O,001% (por decir cualquier número) hasta el 99,9999% (or decir cualquiera, antes del 100%).

Claro, que el tema se presta para todo un foro sobre epistemología, porque en el "azar" álguien puede decir que también media probabilidad, etc.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola a todos:

Joene, interpreté mal el ejemplo que das, el contexto es de estadística, perdón. Entonces debes usar "aleatoriamente"

* 			 				bblablabla tiene una probabilidad de aparición más alta de la que se obtendría aleatoriamente.*

Saludos
A.A.


----------



## piraña utria

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Joene, interpreté mal el ejemplo que das, el contexto es de estadística, perdón. Entonces debes usar "aleatoriamente"
> 
> *                             bblablabla tiene una probabilidad de aparición más alta de la que se obtendría aleatoriamente.*
> 
> Saludos
> A.A.


 
Hola Adolfo:

Entiendo que precisamente está preguntando lo contrario "al azar".


----------



## joene92

Gracias a todos!

Efectivamente, al azar es la palabra que estaba buscando!

Muchas gracias panas


----------



## Jellby

joene92 said:


> Lo que yo quería expresar es:
> 
> bblablabla tiene una probabilidad de aparición más alta de la que se obtendría "by chance".



Eso no especifica el 50%, depende del fenómeno del que se trate: la de obtener cara al lanzar una moneda sí sería el 50%, la de sacar un 6 en un dado sería un 16,67%, la de acertar el ganador en una carrera de 10 caballos sería un 10%...

La expresión "al azar" o "por (puro) azar" parece ser lo que estás buscando, pero repito que no significa 50%.


----------



## piraña utria

Jellby said:


> Eso no especifica el 50%, depende del fenómeno del que se trate: la de obtener cara al lanzar una moneda sí sería el 50%, la de sacar un 6 en un dado sería un 16,67%, la de acertar el ganador en una carrera de 10 caballos sería un 10%...
> 
> La expresión "al azar" o "por (puro) azar" parece ser lo que estás buscando, pero repito que no significa 50%.


 
De acuerdo. Por "azar" coincidió "azar" (perdón por el juego de palabras) con lo que tenía en mente, pero eso no es lo que está plasmado en la pregunta, más allá de la acotación final en inglés.


----------



## Pinairun

joene92 said:


> Hola a todos:
> ?Alguien sabe el término estadístico en español para indicar una probabilidad de aparición de 50%? Suelo leer esos textos en inglés (término: by chance) y no puede encontrar la palabra en el diccionario.
> 
> Gracias


 
No sé si es esto lo que buscas, pero interpreto que estás preguntando por la equivalencia en español de 50% = fifty/fifty = *mitad/mitad.*

Suele emplearse muy a menudo en inglés "fifty/fifty".

Saludos


----------

